# Angle help !!



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Guys, i need help ...once the tape is on the wall , i use the corner roler and then flush with my 3 in. Angle head . Here is the problem , its not doing a straith line flush , is it because there is not enough mud ? The mud is not thick enough ? Is the blade of my anglehead not instal corect for flushing the tape ? When i finish with my 2 in. Anglehead i have a hard time , many time i have to pass twice on my angle and i have to push real hard On my anglebox . Is it the same setting of the blade for flushing and finishing ??


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like on both applications, your mud is too thick.

Not sure how your installing your tapes right now but, I do know you like that machine mud. Even with that mud, when running your angle box, it will take around 6 coffee cups of water to your mix (plus or minis).

So how many coffee cups are you putting to your mix, 

Amount for taping # __ cups

Amount for Flushing/glazing #__cups

Don't forget Timmies changed their cup sizes (large is a medium now:whistling2

And I know some A hole stole your zook, but how are you laying your tape right now, slop bucket or cp tube (canuck ways)

Need more info:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Right now i tape with the super taper i don't know how much coffee cup because i go aprox . Do you recomend medium or large tim horton cup ? I use white and red cgc box with that contractor .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Right now i tape with the super taper i don't know how much coffee cup because i go aprox . Do you recomend medium or large tim horton cup ? I use white and red cgc box with that contractor .


With the red cgc mud, This will give you a idea of what amount of water were putting in.

About 7 medium Timmy cups (typical large coffee size) to run flats.

For angles, using a DM 2.5 angle head, were putting around 9 coffee cups. (your running a 3", you may need more) Been awhile for the angle box, but it should be close to zookie mud, guessing but, I would say 7 or 8 cups.

Also, with out talking cup sizes. When mixing your mud, when you come to a stop with the mixer, watch how it burps. When mixing in 2 cups, and you stop, your mud will burp (let air escape). It looks like a boiling pot of oat meal. ( yes we all know that:whistling2. But to know when your mud has got to a good runny state, watch for the mini nuclear explosion (little mushroom cloud). No little mushroom cloud , then mud is too thick.

Sometimes it can take 6 to 7 cups to get the little mushroom burp. Then depending on what I'm mixing for, I will still add more water:yes:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*.*

Thanks very much ! Ill try that next time !!! Sheep rules !!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Everything 2Buck said!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Everything 2Buck said!!


He's Tech Savvy... We don't have Timmies here, we just use old school hydro sponges


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> He's Tech Savvy... We don't have Timmies here, we just use old school hydro sponges


No timmies!?!?! Why even bother getting up to go to work....:icon_cry: Hehe.


----------

